# Impossible drywall around tub surround



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would cut it back and add 2 2x4s one beside the tub and one behind the new join.


----------



## Fishwater (Sep 8, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> I would cut it back and add 2 2x4s one beside the tub and one behind the new join.


I can’t due to there being the hot air ducting. It’s hard to see in the pics but the duct is right next to 2x4 that the surround is screwed into.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

Sometimes cutting it back to the next stud and making it a bigger patch is the best solution. If it's not secured & you just fill it & flat tape it to the tub surround it's likely to crack.


----------



## Fishwater (Sep 8, 2019)

You can see the edge of the duct next to the stud that the surround is screwed into.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Fishwater said:


> I can’t due to there being the hot air ducting. It’s hard to see in the pics but the duct is right next to 2x4 that the surround is screwed into.


Yeah, that doesn't work does it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Fishwater said:


> You can see the edge of the duct next to the stud that the surround is screwed into.


 Maybe if you glued a flat strap to the back of the drywall and then slipped it in behind the tub flange. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Simpson...e-Galvanized-Medium-Strap-Tie-MST48/100374972


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

What is the tub flange screwed to ? The drywall needs to go over on to the tub flange anyway. Fasten the DW to whatever the tub flange is fastened to maybe.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

One possibility is to build it out. Then you can finish it properly. Might want to consider using cement board and tiling over the bump out. Only thing is - is there another duct one bay over ?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Fill with strip of drywall with a edge beading spaced away from the plastic with 1/8" wood strip. Finish the drywall and caulk the gap then add tall tub corner splash block. Or fill the gap with thinset, mesh, then finish with setting compound which is more resistant to water. You still need a spacer. Just one idea.
Looks like there are some drywall corner beads with raised edge that you can use as a guide.


----------



## Fishwater (Sep 8, 2019)

I think I’m just going to cut it back to the next stud. I did some measuring & there’s a stud in between the two ducts so I’ll have to cut the drywall back about 11”. I’ll feel better securing the drywall to the stud & flange vs what I currently have, the only downside is having a butt that runs the entire length of the wall from floor to ceiling. I’m also thinking about taking the rest of the drywall off over the tub on all three sides so there’s only the corners & ceiling to mud.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes i would cut it back to the next stud, you might trim the tub flange so the drywall can share that stud.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Yes i would cut it back to the next stud, you might trim the tub flange so the drywall can share that stud.


Question... As I posted above, the drywall has to be cut fairly close to the tub so why would the tub flange need trimmed back ? Doesn't the DW have to sit on top of the tub flange anyway ? Unless of course, the OP is using some type of large PVC trim around the tub or it is being tiled. But I read no mention of cement board...

Would not just removing the existing tub flange screws, then set the DW over the flange, and then putting some 3/16 " drill holes through the DW and flange not work ? (drill holes are to prevent cracking the tub flange with the drywall screws)


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Question... As I posted above, the drywall has to be cut fairly close to the tub so why would the tub flange need trimmed back ? Doesn't the DW have to sit on top of the tub flange anyway ? Unless of course, the OP is using some type of large PVC trim around the tub or it is being tiled. But I read no mention of cement board...


 usually the drywall does not overlap and then one row of tile go around as a trim, if the dry wall overlaps the tile does not sit flat.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> usually the drywall does not overlap and then one row of tile go around as a trim, if the dry wall overlaps the tile does not sit flat.



That's a new wrinkle on my horn Neal. The acrylic tub/shower combo sets in my neck of the wood, the builders just drywall right up to within 3/16" of the tub over the flange and caulk it in.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> That's a new wrinkle on my horn Neal. The acrylic tub/shower combo sets in my neck of the wood, the builders just drywall right up to within 3/16" of the tub over the flange and caulk it in.


 I haven't seen that for years, most here get on row of white 6x6 all around.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I guess it depends on the "grade" of the builder or the private home owners budget. Here is the way the lower costing builders in my state do the ATS's. They even furnish the painter.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Lil bit of caulk, and your set.

why not glue the drywall to whatever?


----------

